#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  WORKING OF ALIENS ACT 1978 (English Language Version)

## William

All you foreigners living and working in Thailand will need to keep this one in mind, it's all about your Work Permits:



> [Translation]
> 
> 
> *WORKING OF ALIENS ACT,*
> *B.E. 2521 (1978)*
> ________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## William

Part 2



> *Section 43.* A Permit issued under the Announcement of the 
> National Executive Council No. 322, dated 13th December B.E. 2515 shall 
> continue to be valid as long as it has not expired and the holder of permit 
> continues to engage in the work for which he has been granted the permit.
> 
> *Section 44.* An alien who has a place of residence in the 
> Kingdom under the law on immigration and is working prior to the date the 
> Announcement of the National Executive Council No. 322, dated 13th December 
> B.E. 2515 comes into force and has applied for a permit with the Director-
> ...

----------


## machangezi

Thanks William.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> All you foreigners living and working in Thailand will need to keep this one in mind, it's all about your Work Permits:


What's that then?

----------


## Smeg

Its something intelligent people make sure they get to avoid the risk of being deported as an illegal immigrant.

----------


## Fabian

Smeg, why should I need that?

----------


## Mid

*Too many foreign  workers without working permits* 
SIRIPAT SUKSAENGSRI

*BANGKOK*, 11 October  2010 (NNT)  The Thailand Development Research Institute has pointed out  that the number of illegal foreign workers has jumped in the past  decade. 

Thailand Development Research Institute Director Dr. Yongyuth Chalamwong  said the number of foreign workers in Thailand has increased  dramatically, from 350,000 people to approximately 2 million people in  the past ten years. 

This is due to the registration system which allows  new employees to be added to the existing workforce without forcing  those whose work permits have expired to leave the country as required  by law. 

What makes the matter worse is that an increase in the number of  illegal workers has paved way for employers to take advantage of them,  with the help of corrupt officials, by paying them much lower than the  minimum wage specified by the present labor law.  

   Overall, the situation is bad for the nation, as it stands to gain  nothing.  Only unscrupulous employers can reap enormous profits from  hiring illegal workers; other employers will most likely follow suit,  which in turn, will eventually cause more problems    

thainews.prd.go.th

----------


## Roger Lee

Okay, I know I'm probably wrong and it's not even wishful thinking.

In the first post there's a section that states:

(6) as persons who perform duty or mission for the benefit of 
education, culture, art, sports or other activities as may be prescribed by the 
Royal Decree;

The way I read this is school teachers (as persons who perform duty or mission for the benefit of education) are exempt from this law, i/e work permits are not required.

----------


## Mid

Hi Roger , I'm far from an expert but I suspect your missing a _Royal Decree_ and thus do need a work permit .

----------


## rangmak

> Okay, I know I'm probably wrong and it's not even wishful thinking.
> 
> In the first post there's a section that states:
> 
> (6) as persons who perform duty or mission for the benefit of 
> education, culture, art, sports or other activities as may be prescribed by the 
> Royal Decree;
> 
> The way I read this is school teachers (as persons who perform duty or mission for the benefit of education) are exempt from this law, i/e work permits are not required.


RL, 
The section you are referring to, has been amended.
If you are planning to be a teacher, you will need a work permit.  All government schools require that you have one.  You will also be required to show a tax receipt if you want to carry it on to another working year.

----------


## nidhogg

> RL, 
> The section you are referring to, has been amended.
> If you are planning to be a teacher, you will need a work permit. .


I had a friend who had been in Thailand for donkeys years (fluent read/write Thai etc) who worked in a government Uni.  He argued for years with the work permit department that he did not need one according to the law.  Seems they agreed that was what the law said, and still told him he needed a work permit.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> What makes the matter worse is that an increase in the number of illegal workers has paved way for employers to take advantage of them, with the help of corrupt officials, by paying them much lower than the minimum wage specified by the present labor law.


They pay much lower than 180b a day?...

----------


## rangmak

Thx Nid.  Ok my correction.  All government primary and secondary schools will require you to have one.  A Uni can list you as a lecturer or something else (it is up to them)  Safer if you have one.

----------


## rangmak

Ok, found out from one of the provincial offices of education.  All foreign teachers have to have a current working permit.  A guest lecturer is not required to have one (but the school has to do a lot of paper work).  The only thing that is not required by a uni. instructor is a bachelor or master degree.  That is solely a choice of the director of the school.  All primary and secondary school teachers have to have required certs and education level to teach (in a programme).  If teaching non programme courses, it is not necessary to have a degree, but must have a cert. (tefl,certa, other such)  It is up to the director.

----------


## nidhogg

> Ok, found out from one of the provincial offices of education. All foreign teachers have to have a current working permit. .


Indeed.  But you kinda missed my point.

Yes, you are REQUIRED to have a work permit - even though the law actually says differently.

----------


## rangmak

^ This makes me laugh (at myself).  Actually, I did get it the first time.  I have been working too much and to long on a project of mine and seem to really want to put some information out there.  Thanks for letting me know, I should take a rest.

----------


## nidhogg

^  Cool.  No probs.

----------


## DrAndy

> What makes the matter worse is that an increase in the number of illegal workers has paved way for employers to take advantage of them, with the help of corrupt officials, by paying them much lower than the minimum wage specified by the present labor law.
> 			
> 		
> 
> They pay much lower than 180b a day?...


 
yes, the seasonal local workers who are from Myanmar get B150 a day

----------


## EssEffBee

Since I do not appear to have the ability to post attachments, I will resort to a 'cut & paste' of the latest 'Working of Aliens Act 2008'.

I have not bothered to edit the copied document. If I was able to post attachments, the attached document would be much easier to read. 

Alien Working Act, B.E.2551 (2008)
Translation
BHUMIBOL ADULYADEJ, REX.
Given on the 13th February B.E. 2551
Being the 63rd year of the present Reign
His Majesty King Bhumibol Adulyadej has been graciously pleased to proclaim that:
Whereas, it is expedient to have the Law Governing Alien Working.
This Act contains the provisions in relation to the restriction of rights and liberties of
persons, in respect of which Section 29, in conjunction with Section 32, Section 33, Section
34 and Section 43 of the Constitution of the Kingdom of Thailand so permit by virtue of
law.
Be it, therefore, enacted an Act by the King, by and with the advice and consent of
National Legislative Assembly, as follows.
Section 1
This Act shall be called "Alien Working Act, B.E. 2551 (2008)"
Section 2
This Act shall come into force from the day following the date of its publication in the
Government Gazette.
Section 3
The followings shall be repealed:
(1) Alien Working Act, B.E. 2521,
(2) Alien Working Act, (No.2), B.E. 2544.
Section 4
This Act shall not apply to duty performances in the Kingdom of aliens, particularly, in the
following positions:
(1) persons in diplomatic delegations,
(2) persons in consular delegations,
(3) representatives of member countries and staffs of the United Nations
Organization and Expert Bureau,
(4) personal servants traveling from foreign countries to perform permanent work
for persons under (1), (2) or (3),
(5) persons performing duties or missions in accordance with the agreement which
the Thai government has made with foreign governments or international
agencies,
(6) persons performing duties or missions for the advantages of educations,
cultures, arts, sports or other activities which, in this connection, shall be
stipulated by the Royal Decree,
(7) persons authorized by the Council of Ministers to enter the Kingdom to perform
any duties or missions which, in this connection, conditions on the matter may
be or may not be stipulated.

Section 5
In this Act:
"Alien" means a non-Thai nationality natural person.
"Working" means a working by physical strength or knowledge whether or not intended for
wages or any other benefits.
"Permit" means a Work Permit.
"Recipient of Permit" means an alien receiving the Permit.
"Employee" means a recipient of the Permit in accordance with Section 9, Section 11,
Section 13 (1) and (2) and Section 14 to perform work prescribed under Ministerial
Regulation issued under Section 15 herein.
"Fund" means the Alien Out-of-Kingdom Repatriation Fund.
"Fund Committee" means the Alien Out-of-Kingdom Repatriation Fund Committee.
"Committee" means the Committee considering alien working.
"Appeal Considering Committee" means the Committee considering working appeal of
aliens.
"Competent Official" means a person appointed by the Minister to execute in accordance
with this Act.
"Registrar" means Director-General and a Competent Official appointed by the Minister at
the recommendation of the Director-General in order to issue the Permits and perform
other acts in accordance with this Act.
"Director-General" means Department of Employment Director-General.
"Minister" means the Minister having charge and control in accordance with this Act.
Section 6
Labor Minister shall have charge and control in accordance with this Act and shall have the
power to issue Ministerial Regulations, fix the fees not exceeding the rates indicated in the
attached Schedule, exempt payments of the fees and prescribe other activities for the
executions in accordance with this Act. A Ministerial Regulation, once published in the
Government Gazette shall be enforceable.
Chapter 1
Alien Working
-------------
Part 1
General
Section 7
Any work may be performed, in whichever locality and when by aliens shall be in
accordance with the requirements stipulated under the Ministerial Regulation by taking into
account the national security, career opportunity of the Thai people and demand for alien
labors necessary for national developments which, in this connection, such requirements
may be stipulated variedly among the aliens themselves in accordance with Section 13 and
Section 14 herein.
The provisions under paragraph one above shall not apply to alien working in accordance
with Section 12 herein.

Section 8
For the purpose in limiting the alien number not being craftsmen or experts to come in to
do some category or nature of works in the Kingdom, the Minister, with the approval of the
Council of Ministers, may prescribe a directive by publishing in the Government Gazette for
the collections of the fees on the employments of aliens not being the craftsmen or experts
who will come in to do some category or nature of works in the Kingdom.
Whoever desiring to employ aliens in accordance with paragraph one above, shall notify
the Registrar in accordance with the format prescribed by the Director-General and pay the
fee at least three days prior to making the employment contract.
Whoever failing to comply with the provisions under paragraph two above shall pay an
additional surcharge of one time of the fee required to be paid.
Part 2
Work Permit
Section 9
No alien shall be permitted to do any work other than those set forth under Section 7
above and unless receiving Work Permit from the Registrar except an alien coming into the
Kingdom temporarily in accordance with the Law Governing the Immigrant to do necessary
and urgent work with the working period not exceeding fifteen days and that such alien
can commence working only when pertinent letter of notification has been conveyed to the
Registrar. In issuing the Permits, the Registrar may stipulate conditions for the aliens to
comply with, as well.
The Permits, applications for Permits, issuances of Permits and conveyances of
notifications under paragraph one above shall be in accordance with the format and
procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation.
Director-General may as well lay down the rules in outlining the guidance on the
stipulation of conditions under paragraph two above for the Registrar to comply with.
Section 10
An alien eligible to apply for a Permit under Section 9 above must have a residence in the
Kingdom or must be authorized to enter the Kingdom temporarily in accordance with the
Law Governing the Immigrant, not being an alien authorized to come in as a tourist or
transit traveler and shall possess no prohibitions prescribed under the Ministerial
Regulation.
Section 11
Whoever desiring to employ aliens residing outside the Kingdom to do his work in the
Kingdom may submit the applications for the Permits and pay the fees on behalf of such
aliens. The applications for the Permits on behalf of the aliens under paragraph one above
shall be in accordance with the procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation.
Section 12
In permitting aliens to work in the Kingdom in accordance with the Law Governing
Investment Promotion or the other laws, the person giving permissions in accordance with
such laws shall convey letters of notification on such permissions to the Registrar together
with relevant details immediately. Upon receiving the notifications in accordance with
paragraph one above, the Registrar shall issue the Permits to such aliens within seven
days from the date of receiving the notifications.
During the waiting period for the Permits under paragraph two above, such aliens shall be
able to work for that time being with the exception that they are not required to comply
with Section 24 until the date on which the Registrar has notified them to pick up the
Permits.

Section 13
An alien who is not eligible to obtain a Permit because of the following reasons may submit
an application to the Registrar for a Permit to do the work under the category prescribed
by the Council of Ministers by publishing in the Government Gazette in accordance with the
Committee by taking into account the national security and social impact:
(1) Having been deported in accordance with the Law Governing Deportation,
however, he/she has been given a leniency to make a living at any place in lieu
of deportation or under the period pending deportation.
(2) Entering into or residing in the Kingdom without a permission in accordance with
the Law Governing the Immigrant but has been permitted to stay in the
Kingdom temporarily pending repatriation out of the Kingdom in accordance with
the Law Governing the Immigrant.
(3) Nationality has been withdrawn in accordance with the Revolutionary Party
Announcement No. 337, dated 13 December 1972, or the other laws.
(4) Being born in the Kingdom but has not been given the Thai nationality in
accordance with the Revolutionary Party Announcement No. 337, dated 13
December 1972. (5) Being born in the Kingdom but has not been given the Thai
nationality in accordance with the Law Governing Nationality. On the
Announcement under paragraph one above; the Council of Ministers may as well
prescribe any conditions therewith.
An application for and an issuance of a Permit in accordance with paragraph one above
shall be in accordance with the procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation.
Section 14
An alien having the residence in and being the citizen of the country having common
border with Thailand, if entering into the Kingdom by using document in lieu of his
passport in accordance with the Law Governing Immigrant, may be permitted to do some
certain category or nature of work in the Kingdom on a temporary basis during the
prescribed periods or seasons provided, however, that this rules shall be applicable to
working in the locality having the common border or the continuous area of such locality.
An alien desiring to work in accordance with paragraph one above, shall submit an
application for a temporary Work Permit together with producing document used in lieu of
the passport to the Registrar and pay the fee as prescribed under the Ministerial
Regulation.
On the issuance of a Work Permit, the Registrar shall indicate the locality or place
permitted to work, length of time permitted to work category or nature of work and the
employer for whom such alien will be working which all these shall be in accordance with
the format and procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation.
The provisions under this Section will apply to whichever locality, alien of whatever
nationality, whatever category or nature of work to be performed, whichever the period or
season the work to be performed, how the condition will be, shall be in accordance with
the requirements prescribed by the Council of Ministers by publishing in the Government
Gazette.
Section 15
Employees receiving Work Permits in accordance with Section 9, Section 11, Section 13 (1)
and (2) and Section 14 exclusively the works prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation
shall send in the money as contributions to the Fund as guarantees to cover the expenses
in repatriating such employees out of the Kingdom which, in this respect, the employers
shall have the duties to deduct such money from the employees' wages for contributing to
the Fund.
The employees' amounts of money required to be contributed to the Fund, wage
deductions, and the sending of the wages in to the Fund in accordance with paragraph one

above shall be in accordance with the rules, procedures, schedules and rates prescribed
under the Ministerial Regulation which, in this respect, such amounts and rates may be
fixed differently for employees of each nationality by taking into account the expenses in
repatriating employees of each nationality out of the Kingdom.
The provisions under paragraph one above shall not apply to employees having the
Receipts in accordance with paragraph one of Section 16 herein which show that such
employees have already sent the money in full amount in to the Fund or having
Certificates in accordance with paragraph two of Section 16 and the employees where it
appears in accordance with the evidences of the Registrar that they have already paid in
the money in full amount to the Fund provided, however, that this shall be exclusively for
the employees who have never received money back in accordance with Section 18 herein
or have never been repatriated in accordance with Section 20.
Section 16
Once the employer has already sent in the wage of any employee to the Fund, the
Registrar shall issue a Receipt to the employer and that, at least, the name and Serial
Number of the employee whose wage has already been deducted, the amount of money
having been sent in and the amount in arrears must be indicated on such Receipt and the
employer shall give such Receipt to the employee for retention as an evidence.
When an employee's wage has been deducted for contribution to the Fund in full amount,
the Registrar shall issue a Certificate to such employee as evidence.
In the case where the Certificate under paragraph two above has been lost or damaged,
the employee shall have the right to request for a substitute from the Registrar.
An issuance of the Receipt under paragraph one, Certificate under paragraph two and a
substitute under paragraph three above shall be in accordance with the format, rules and
procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulation.
Section 17
An employer who fails to send in the wage to the Fund in accordance with Section 15 or
sends in but not in full amount shall pay the surcharge at the rate of two percents (2%)
per month of the unsent wage or the sent one but not in full amount.
Section 18
An employee leaving the Kingdom at his/her own expenses shall have the right to receive
his/her wages deducted for contributions to the Fund back by submitting a request to the
Registrar for the return of such wage at the Immigration Check-Point through which
he/she has to pass to leave the Kingdom or forward a letter of notification to the Registrar
requesting for the return of such wage.
On a request for the return of the wage under paragraph one above, the employee must
attach the evidence specified under paragraph one of Section 16 above in the case where
the money has not yet been sent to the Fund in full amount or evidence in accordance with
paragraph one or paragraph two of Section 16 above in the case where the money has
already been sent in to the Fund in full amount.
The Registrar shall have the duty to return the wage in accordance with paragraph one
above to the employee within thirty days from the date of receiving the request or letter of
notification requesting for the return of such wage, as the case may be. In the case where
the registrar has returned the wage to the employee when such period has passed over,
the Registrar shall return the money together with the interest at the rate of seven and a
half percents (7.5%) per year from the date of the maturity of the thirty-day period until
the date on which the Registrar has returned the money to the employee.
The return of wage and interest in accordance with this Section shall be made in cash or in
check indicating name of the employee or by way of money transfer to bank account of the
employee provided, however, that all these shall be carry out in accordance with the rules
prescribed by the Director-General.

Section 19
An employee leaving the Kingdom at his/her own expenses, if he/she should fail to request
for the return of his/her wages deducted and sent in to the Fund in accordance with
Section 18 above within two years from the date of leaving the Kingdom, his/her right to
get the money back shall be deprived of and that such money shall be vested in the Fund.
In the case where the employee under paragraph one above returned to the Kingdom and
work in accordance with his/her original Work Permit which has not yet been expired or in
accordance with his/her new Work Permit which is the work prescribed in the Ministerial
Regulation issued under the provisions of Section 15 above, as the case may be, within
two years from the date after departing the Kingdom, such employee's wage shall not be
deducted again for sending in to the Fund except the employee's wage which used to be
deducted and has not yet been sent in to the Fund in full amount which, in this respect,
the employer shall deduct such employee's wage and send it in to the Fund until the
required amount is fully contributed.
Section 20
When there is a case to repatriate an employee out of the Kingdom, the Fund shall pay the
Fund's money to cover the expenses in the repatriation of such employee out of the
Kingdom.
In the case where the employee to be repatriated out of the Kingdom has not yet fulfilled
money contributions to the Fund, the Fund shall pay the fund's money in contribution to
the shortfall portion except Such employee returns to work in the Kingdom in accordance
with the requirement of the employer, such employer shall be responsible for the amount
which the employee has not yet sent in to the Fund in full and that the Fund shall call for
the shortfall amount from the employer.
Section 21
Work Permits issued under this Act shall be valid for a period not exceeding two years from
the date of issuance except the Work Permits issued to the aliens under Section 12 which
shall be validly equivalent to the period of time permitting to come in to work in
accordance with such law.
A Work Permit under paragraph one above shall have no effect of time extension of stays
in the Kingdom in accordance with the Law Governing the Immigrant.
Section 22
In the case where a working period of a person receiving a Work Permit in accordance with
Section 12 above has been extended in accordance with such law, the person giving
permission in accordance with such law shall convey a letter of notification on such
working period extension to the Registrar in accordance with the format prescribed by
Director-General immediately and that, in this connection, the Registrar shall record such
period extension in the Work Permit.
Section 23
Prior to the expiration of a Work Permit and that the person receiving such Work Permit
desires to continue doing such work, such person shall submit the application to the
Registrar for renewal thereof.
Once the application for the renewal thereof has already been submitted in accordance
with paragraph one above, the person submitting the application for such renewal shall be
permitted to continue working for the time being until the Registrar will issue an order on
non-renewal thereon.
A renewal of a Work Permit shall be for a period of not exceeding two years each time and
shall do it only in the case of necessary in order to prevent the aliens from settling down in
the Kingdom and the alien case under Section 13 (1) and (2). The total length of time
permitted to work shall not be over a consecutive period of four years unless otherwise
prescribed from time to time by the Council of Ministers.

An application for a Work Permit and the renewal thereof shall be in accordance with the
rules and procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulations.
Section 24
A Work Permit recipient must have the Work Permit kept on him/her or at his/her working
place during the working hours to be availably produced to the Competent Official or
Registrar at all times.
Section 25
Should a Work Permit be lost or damaged, the Work Permit recipient shall submit an
application to the Registrar for a substitute of such Work Permit within fifteen days from
the date of knowing such loss or damage.
An application for a substitute of the Work Permit and the issuance of the substitute
thereof shall be in accordance with the rules and procedures prescribed under the
Ministerial Regulations.
Section 26
The Work Permit recipient must do the work in accordance with category and nature of
work and with the employer at the locality or place and conditions as permitted.
A Work Permit recipient whoever desiring to change or increase the category or nature of
work, employer, working locality or place or conditions must be permitted by the Registrar.
An application for a Work Permit and the permission thereof shall be in accordance with
the rules and procedures prescribed under the Ministerial Regulations.
Section 27
No person shall be permitted to employ an alien to work except the alien having a Work
Permit to work with him/her in accordance with the category or nature of work indicated
on the Work Permit at the locality or place also indicated on the Work Permit.
Section 28
In the case where it is apparent that a Work Permit recipient is in violation of or fails to
comply with the Work Permit issuing conditions, the Registrar shall have the power to
issue an order revoking such Work Permit.
Chapter 2
Alien Out-of-Kingdom Repatriation Fund
Section 29
A Fund called "Alien Out-of-Kingdom Repatriation Fund" shall be established in Department
of Employment for use as a circulating capital to cover the expenses in relation to the
repatriations of alien employees and persons under deportation order out of the Kingdom
in accordance with this Act, the Law Governing the Immigrant and the Law Governing
Deportation, as the case may be.
Section 30
The Fund shall consist of money and properties as follows:
(1) surcharges in accordance with paragraph three of Section 8 above,
(2) money sent in to the Fund by employers according to Section 15,
(3) surcharges in accordance with Section 17 above,
(4) money vested in the Fund according to paragraph one of Section 19,
(5) money collected from employers owing to paragraph two of Section 20,

(6) money or properties given by, donors,
(7) fees collectible in accordance with this Act as authorized by Ministry of Finance
for use as expenses without having been required to be handed over to Treasury
Office as the state revenue,
(8) fruits of the Fund,
(9) government's subsidy in accordance with paragraph two of Section 31.
Money ad properties under paragraph one above shall be contributed to the Fund without
having been required to be handed over to Treasury Office as the state revenue.
Section 31
The Fund's money shall be used on the following objectives:
(1) To cover the expenses in repatriating employees out of the Kingdom In
accordance with this Act.
(2) To be returned to employees in accordance with Section 18 above and used as
expenses for such particular business.
(3) To be used as expenses in connection with the repatriations of aliens out of the
Kingdom in accordance with the Law Governing the Immigrant.
(4) To be used as expenses in connection with the sending of persons ordered
deported out of the Kingdom in accordance with the Law Governing Deportation.
(5) For use as expenses necessary for the Fund managements which must not
exceed ten percents (10%) of the fruits of the Fund.
(6) The Fund money in accordance with Section 30 (7) above and fruits of such
money shall be used exclusively in the interest of the managements relating to
the working of aliens of related organizations.
In the case where the Fund money is insufficient to cover the expenses in accordance with
paragraph one, the government shall from time to time provide the Fund with a subsidy as
necessary.
Section 32
There shall be an Alien Out-of-Kingdom Repatriation Fund Committee consisting of
Permanent Secretary for Labor as Chairman, Department of Employment Director-General
as Vice Chairman, Immigration Office Commander, a representative of Ministry of Foreign
Affairs, a representative of Office of the Attorney-General, a representative of The Bureau
of the Budget, a representative of Department of Local Administration, a representative of
The Comptroller-General's Department, a representative of Department of Social
Development and Welfare and qualified persons in the number of not exceeding seven
persons appointed by the Minister with the approval of the Council of Ministers from
persons well-versed in the fields of labor, finance, industry and law, as members.
Alien Administration Office Director shall be a member and Secretary.
The Fund Committee may appoint officials of Department of Employment not exceeding
two persons as Assistant Secretaries.
Section 33
Fund qualified members shall have each term in office for a period of three years.
A Fund qualified member, after vacating office on normal expiration of term in office, may
be re-appointed provided, however, that it shall not exceed two consecutive terms.
Section 34
Other than vacating office on normal expiration of term in office, a Fund qualified member
vacates office upon:

(1) death,
(2) resignation,
(3) becoming a bankrupt,
(4) becoming incompetent or quasi-incompetent person,
(5) having been discharged by resolution of the Council of Ministers because of
misfeasance or duty corruption, misconduct or inefficiency,
(6) being imprisoned by final judgment.
Section 35
The Provisions Governing the Committee Having the Administrative Consideration Power in
accordance with the Law Governing Official Administrative Procedure shall apply to the
appointment of the Fund Committee members, qualified members and the Fund
Committee meetings mutatis mutandis.
Section 36
The Fund Committee shall have the power to appoint a Fund Committee to consider or
carry out actions on matters as assigned by the Fund Committee.
The Provisions Governing the Committee Having the Administrative Consideration Power in
accordance with the Law Governing Official Administrative Procedure shall apply to the
appointment of the Fund Sub-Committee members, and the Fund Sub-Committee
meetings mutatis mutandis.
Section 37
The Fund Committee shall have the power and duty as follows:
(1) Stipulating guidance, rules, conditions and priority on the spending of the Fund
money in each year in accordance with the Fund objectives.
(2) Stipulating the rules on the calculations of necessary expenses for use in
repatriating employees, aliens or deported persons of each nationality out of the
Kingdom.
(3) Considering the allocation of the Fund money for spending in accordance with
the objectives of the Fund and in line with the guidance and sequence of priority
under (1).
(4) Considering the allocation of the Fund money for related organizations on the
advance for use in repatriating employees, aliens or deported persons out of the
Kingdom.
(5) Issuing rules relating to receiving, spending and keeping money, acquisitions of
benefits and the Fund internal audits.
(6) Issuing regulations relating to the rules and procedures on disbursing the Fund
money to related organizations for use in repatriating employees, aliens or
deported persons out of the Kingdom and withdrawing the advance under (4)
above.
Stipulations, considering results and rules under this Section shall be published in the
Government Gazette.
The rules in accordance with (5) and (6), once published in the Government Gazette, shall
be enforceable.
Section 38
Department of Employment shall prepare the Fund's accounts in concordance with the
accounting system laid down by Ministry of Finance.

Section 39
Office of the Auditor-General of Thailand or independent accountant approved by Office of
the Auditor-General of Thailand shall be the Fund's auditor.
Section 40
The auditor shall forward a report on account audit results to the Fund Committee for
submitting on to the Council of Ministers within one hundred and twenty days from the
date then ending the accounting year and the Department of Employment shall
disseminate Financial Statements having already been certified by the auditor within
fifteen days from the date on which the Council of Ministers has acknowledged such
Financial Statements.
Chapter 3
Alien Working Considering Committee
Section 41
There shall be an Alien Working Considering Committee consisting of Permanent Secretary
for Labor as Chairman, National Economic and Social Development Board Secretary-
General, National Security Council Secretary-General, National Intelligence Agency
Director, Attorney-General, a representative of Ministry of Defense, a representative of
Ministry of Foreign Affairs, a representative of Ministry of Cooperatives and Agriculture, a
representative of Ministry of Interior, a representative of Ministry of Public Health, a
representative of Ministry of Industry, a representative of Office of National Police,
representatives of Employer and Employee Organizations in the number of not exceeding
three persons on each side and qualified persons not exceeding four persons appointed by
the Minister with the approval of the Council of Ministers from persons well-versed in the
fields of labor, industry and law, as members.
Director-General shall be a member and Secretary and Alien Administration Office Director
shall be a member and Assistant Secretary.
The acquisitions of positions, term of office and matter on vacating office of the
representatives of the Employer and Employee Organizations and term of office and
vacating office of the qualified members under paragraph one above shall be in accordance
with the rules prescribed by the Minister with the approval of the Council of Ministers and
published in the Government Gazette.
Section 42
The Committee shall have power and duty as follows:
(1) Submitting proposals on alien working to the Council of Ministers.
(2) Submitting recommendations to the Council of Ministers or Minister in issuing
Royal Decrees, Ministerial Regulations, Rules and Announcements in accordance
with this Act.
(3) Monitoring follow-ups, controls and coordinating the working of organizations
relating to alien working in accordance with alien working policy prescribed by
the Council of Ministers.
(4) Monitoring controls over work operations of Department of Employment in
executing in accordance with this Act to assure the compliance with the alien
working policy prescribed by the Council of Ministers.
(5) Performing other duties as assigned by the Council of Ministers or the Minister.
Section 43
The Committee Meeting must be attended by members in the number of not less than a
half of the total number of the Committee members to constitute a quorum.

In a Committee Meeting, if the Chairman should not be present at the Meeting or cannot
perform his duty, members in attendance shall elect a member to chair the Meeting.
The Meeting resolution shall be decided by majority of votes. In casting the votes, one
member shall have one vote. In the case of equality in the votes, the Chairman shall have
an additional vote which is the casting vote.
Section 44
The Committee shall have the power to appoint a Sub-Committee to carry out actions as
assigned by the Committee.
The provisions under Section 43 above shall apply to the Sub-Committee Meetings mutatis
mutandis.
Chapter 4
Alien Working Appeal Considering Committee
There shall be an Alien Working Appeal Considering Committee consisting of Permanent
Secretary for Labor as Chairman, a representative of Ministry of Foreign Affairs, a
representative of National Economic and Social Development Board, a representative of
Office of the Attorney-General, a representative of Trade Business Development, a
representative
of Board of Investment, a representative of Office of National Police, representatives of
Employer and Employee Organizations in the number of one person on each side and
qualified persons not exceeding three persons appointed by the Minister, as members.
Director-General shall appoint an official of Department of Employment as a member and
Secretary and another two as Assistant Secretaries.
The acquisitions of positions, term of office and matter on vacating office of the
representatives of the Employer and Employee Organizations and term of office and
vacating office of the qualified members under paragraph one above shall be in accordance
with the rules prescribed by the Minister by publishing in the Government Gazette.
Section 46
In the case where the Registrar has had an order of non-issuance, non-permission of a
Work Permit in accordance with Section 9, Section 11, Section 13, Section 14 or Section
26 or non-renewal thereof in accordance with Section 23 or revocation thereof in
accordance with Section 28, the applicant for a Work Permit, the applicant for a
permission, the recipient of a Work Permit or a person whose Work Permit has been
revoked, as the case may be, shall have the right to lodge to the Appeal Considering
Committee by making a letter for submission to the Registrar within thirty days from the
date of receiving such notification.
The Registrar shall forward the appeal together with the reason on the non-issuance of the
Work Permit, non-permission, non-renewal or revocation of the Work Permit onto the
Appeal Considering Committee within seven days from the date of receiving such appeal.
The decision of Appeal Considering Committee shall be final.
In the case of an appeal against a Work Permit non-renewal order in accordance with
Section 23 above, the appellant shall have the right to continue working for the time being
until there shall be a decision on the appeal by the Appeal Considering Committee.
Section 47
The Provisions Governing the Administrative Order and the Committee Having the
Administrative Consideration Power in accordance with the Law Governing Official
Administrative Procedure shall apply to the making of such Administrative Order and the
Appeal Considering Committee meetings mutatis mutandis.

Chapter 5
Supervision and Control
Section 48
In performing duties in accordance with this Act, Director-General, Registrar and
competent officials shall have the power as follows:
(1) Forwarding a letter of inquiry or summoning any persons to give explanation on
the facts including the handover over documents or evidences.
(2) Entering any places during the hours when there is or where there is a
reasonable ground to suspect that there is an alien working illegally in order to
inspect such particular place to assure its compliances with this Act provided,
however, that a Court Warrant is necessarily required except it is an entry
during the hours of sunrise and sunset. In this respect, the abovementioned
officials shall have the power to make inquiries on the facts or call for any
documents or evidences from the persons responsible for or related to such
place.
Section 49
The Registrar and competent officials must have identification cards in accordance with the
format prescribed by the Minister by publishing in the Government Gazette. In performing
duties, the Registrar and competent officials shall produce the identification cards to
related persons.
Section 50
In performing duties in accordance with this Act, Director-General and competent officials
shall be officials in accordance with Criminal Code.
In the case where a competent official find an alien working without a Work Permit which is
a violation of this Act and that such competent official had given his order to such alien to
report to the police station along with him but such alien resisted to go with him or tried to
escape, such competent official shall have to power to arrest such alien without Arrest
Warrant and then escort him to the office of the police investigator immediately. For this
purpose, the provisions under Section 81, Section 81/1, Section 82, Section 83, Section
84, Section 85 and Section 86 of Criminal Procedure Code shall apply to the arrest under
this Section mutatis mutandis.
In the interest in assisting the police investigator in the investigation, the Minister may
appoint a competent official knowledgeable and skillful on the investigation as a joint
investigator in accordance with Criminal and Procedure Code. In this particular case, the
competent official shall have the power and duty to assist the police investigator in the
investigation on the offence under this Act.
Steps of actions in making the arrest under paragraph two and joint investigations with the
police investigator under paragraph three above shall be in accordance with the rules and
procedures jointly prescribed by Director-General and National Police Commander.
Chapter 6
Penalty
Section 51
An alien whoever working without a Work Permit shall be liable for punishment of
imprisonment not exceeding five years or a fine from two thousand Baht up to one
hundred thousand Baht or both.

In the case where an alien allegedly charged for committing the offence under paragraph
one above agrees to travel out of the Kingdom within the period of time prescribed by the
investigator which shall not be later than thirty days, the investigator may settle a fine and
initiate steps of actions in repatriating such alien out of the Kingdom.
Section 52
A Work Permit recipient whoever working which is in violation of the conditions prescribed
under Section 9, Section 13, Section 14 or Section 26 above shall be liable for punishment
of a fine not exceeding twenty thousand Baht.
Section 53
A Work Permit recipient whoever failing to notify the Registrar in accordance with Section
22 or failing to comply with Section 24 above, shall be liable for punishment of a fine not
exceeding ten thousand Baht.
Section 54
Whoever violating Section 27 above shall be liable for punishment of a fine not exceeding
ten thousand Baht and that if such alien should not have a Work Permit, the person
committing such violation shall be liable for punishment of a fine from ten thousand Baht
up to one hundred thousand Baht per one employed alien.
Section 55
Whoever failing to comply with a letter of inquiries or letter of summon or neglecting to
give the facts or failing to submit documents or evidences to the Registrar or competent
official performing duties in accordance with Section 48 above provided without reasonable
ground shall be liable for punishment of a fine not exceeding ten thousand Baht.
Section 56
On the offences under this Act, except those under Section 51 herein, the Settlement
Committee appointed by the Minister shall have the power of settlement.
The Settlement Committee appointed by the Minister in accordance with paragraph one
above shall consist of three persons and that one of them must be an investigator in
accordance with Criminal Procedure Code.
Once the Settlement Committee has already undertaken a settlement and that the alleged
offender has paid the fine in accordance with the amount which has been settled within
thirty days, the case shall be deemed to be dismissed in accordance with Criminal
Procedure Code.
Transitory Provision
Section 57
A Ministerial Regulation stipulating the works which may be taken up by aliens in
accordance with Section 7 above, shall be issued for completion within two years from the
date on which this Act has been put into force.
During the absence of the Ministerial Regulation in accordance with Section 7 above, the
Registrar shall permit alien to do any works except the works prescribed under the Royal
Decree issued under Section of Alien Working Act, RE. 2521.
Section 58
An alien whoever having already received a Work Permit or having given a leniency to
work under Alien Working Act, B.E. 2521, which was amended by Alien Working Act,
(No.2), B.E. 2544, on the date which this Act has been published in the Government
Gazette, shall be deemed to receive the Work Permit or receive a permission to work in

accordance with this Act provided, however, that this shall be in accordance with the
conditions prescribed in such Work Permit or leniency.
A Work Permit issued under the Revolutionary Party Announcement, No. 322, dated 13
December 1972, shall continue to enforceable as long as the Work Permit has not expired
and that the Work Permit recipient is still doing such work which has been permitted.
Section 59
All the applications and appeals which have been submitted in accordance with Alien
Working Act, B.E. 2521, which was amended by Alien Working Act, (No.2), B.E. 2544, prior
to this Act has been put into force, shall be deemed to be the applications or appeals
submitted under this Act.
Section 60
All Royal Decrees, Ministerial Regulations, Announcements, Council of Minister's resolutions
or orders of the Minister or Director-General which were issued or ordered by virtue of the
power in accordance with the provisions under Alien Working Act, RE. 2521, which was
amended by Alien Working Act, (No.2), B.E. 2544, and were still effective on the day prior
to the date on which this Act has been put into force shall continue to be enforceable so
long as they are not contradictory to or inconsistent with the provisions of this Act and
shall be deemed as the Royal Decrees, Ministerial Regulations, Announcements, Council of
Minister's resolutions or orders of the Minister or Director General issued under this Act.
Countersigned by
General Surayuth Chulanond
Prime Minister

Registration Fee
1) Permit 20,000 Baht
2) Permit Renewal 20,000 Baht
3) Substitute 3,000 Baht
4) Permission to change or add the type of work or employer
or locality or location or conditions as permitted 5,0000 Baht
5) Employment an alien which is not an expertise or
Specialized person 10,000 Baht
6) Permit application 1,000 Baht

----------

